# Storm Door screws in hinge repair.



## rkj (Nov 6, 2013)

Have a storm door on which one of the hinges the screws have come off, any way to repair this or should I just get another storm door?

We had tried to put larger screws in their and those did work for a while, but now those screws also became loose over time and fell off. So now, the hole is much wider about 5/16". I was thinking to put in toggle bolts, but I think the toggle bolts may not be able to hold the weight. Others have mentioned epoxy, but I don't really want to use chemicals.

The screw holes are on the door side and not the jamb side:

http://i.imgur.com/aGGApOQ.jpg

Its the holes where the drill is putting the screw in. This is not the actual picture, but I am putting it for reference.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd be looking at drilling new holes in between the ones already there.
Need clearance holes in the hinge that get counter sunk, and holes drilled to the minor thread diameter in the door and some flat head self tapping screws.


----------



## rkj (Nov 6, 2013)

So basically drill new holes between the ones there already? Any special drill bits that will make it easier?

I found these screws, not sure if they are the same you were referring too:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Teks-14-...-Self-Drilling-Screws-50-Pack-21352/100196327


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Right church, wrong pew.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Teks-10-...-Self-Drilling-Screws-100-Pack-21380/10016028
No special drill should be needed. Going to have to use a prick punch to mark the spot your going to drill so the point does not skate around.
There has to be a clearance hole in the hinge! (a clearance hole will let the screw right through it) 
I'd drill the hinge and let just the tip of it mark my spot on the door, then switch to the smaller size drill bit to drill the door.
Those self tapping screws are suppose to be able drill there own hole and self tap into the metal.
Never had much luck doing it that way. Predrilling a pilot hole works better for me.


----------



## rkj (Nov 6, 2013)

Link didn't work, but I think you meant these:

www.homedepot.com/p/Teks-10-1-7-16-in-Phillips-Flat-Head-Self-Drilling-Screws-100-Pack-21380/100160285

It says they are for wood-to-metal, should I look for metal-to-metal or will these work? They look fairly strong, but I may also use a washer.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That's the right ones.
No need for any washers with flat head screws.


----------



## rkj (Nov 6, 2013)

ok, thanks. I'll try and see what happens, but the drilling maybe too much I think.


----------



## flhtcu (Oct 12, 2014)

All you need are #8 sheet metal screws,1/2" long,and predrill with an 1/8" bit.


----------

